

How to Use Google Webmaster Tools to Measure Indexation - rgrieselhuber
http://www.ginzametrics.com/blog/how-to-use-google-webmaster-tools-to-measure-indexation/

======
franze
didn't know this was new, it's actually a quite old SEO "tool of the trade"
(yeah, not all SEOs brainwank about pagerank) the cool thing is you can use it
for after the fact analysis and even tests.

as there is no negative impact if you communicate one page in one or 20
sitemaps - so you can sort, slice and dice your content into different
segments and see what (kinda) correlates with indexing.

i.e.: here is a nice test i did for a customer, we sorted his landingpage
index (a few hundred thousand pages) after an descending internal content
metric (think weighted chars- and wordcount)
[https://img.skitch.com/20120123-bm3jpjdtt4xrr2t2mxqnikmu54.p...](https://img.skitch.com/20120123-bm3jpjdtt4xrr2t2mxqnikmu54.png)
and ascending after URL length
[https://img.skitch.com/20120123-kqnnb15bj2puy2k276jiupxg12.p...](https://img.skitch.com/20120123-kqnnb15bj2puy2k276jiupxg12.png)

